# As The World Burns #197



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Sounds like a soap opera don't it? But it's not. The world is all sorts of crazy right now and we are going to break it down. Do we decide to grab a bucket of water or a can of gas? Plus this week's Weird News has got us in a pickle.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-06-15T22_06_44-07_00


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

If we were a person, it’d be obvious that we were slipping into insanity.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

They caught me. With the pickles. I confess.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@Sasquatch, I'm in the same situation with regard to self defense. I'm sure you already know this, but there's many things that can become weapons in a pinch. Keep 'em close when you go out just in case.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I'll give you guys a listen in the truck today. I have to wonder how long before everything unravels. Every day I wake up and it seems the sheeple have taken the level of stupidity to new and dizzying heights.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm no pudcast expert but maybe lay off the Peter-Puffer impressions?

Thanks!

Slippy! :vs_wave:



Sasquatch said:


> Sounds like a soap opera don't it? But it's not. The world is all sorts of crazy right now and we are going to break it down. Do we decide to grab a bucket of water or a can of gas? Plus this week's Weird News has got us in a pickle.
> 
> https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-06-15T22_06_44-07_00





Denton said:


> If we were a person, it'd be obvious that we were slipping into insanity.


----------

